# Street action



## Zero (Jul 3, 2007)

Yesterday was quite interesting as I found myself taking out a shoplifter.

I had just left the offices to go grab some shopping and was walking down the street when I heard a muffled yelling in the distance of stop him hes a shoplifter! etc.  Next thing this guy bursts around the corner full tilt with several security guards following up behind.  The crook barged through a couple of pedestrians and was then heading straight my way at full speed.

I decided I was going to stop this guy; he didnt appear to have any knife, gun etc on him or at least in his hands.  By now he was almost on me so I dropped my shoulder and shoulder barged/tackled him into the building wall and in the same/following movement picked him up and slammed him into the pavement (more or less a classic mma/wrestling take down coupled with a rugby tackle).

I threw him so he landed under me but he was still putting up a struggle so I pressed his face into the concrete with my lead forearm and put on a figure four shoulder lock which managed to subdue him.  By now the security guards had got on the scene and when they had swamped the guy I let go went on my way.

It was nice to experience the training going to work in a real life/street situation and I was particularly happy with the fact that the submission hold went on automatically and worked.  Also surprisisng how much loot the guy had managed to take off with  three bottles of scotch and a shirt full of dvds!  I was also happy that I stayed cool and was able to analyse the situation as it rapidly occurred and did not get the shakes afterwards (no subsititue for training and more training and am gratefull for all the practice put in at the dojo).


----------



## Drac (Jul 3, 2007)

The first time you use your skills outside of the dojo you are REALLY happy for all the time you invested..


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Jul 3, 2007)

Good job. I'm glad it worked out okay!


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 3, 2007)

I am glad everything worked out ok


----------



## seasoned (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice job Zero, the feeling after makes it all worth it  .


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jul 8, 2007)

Nothing says "you lose" like a good slam to the pavement!  Good show!


----------



## chinto (Jul 9, 2007)

great that it worked out for you so well. But, remember that in such a case you may be putting your self in real legal jeperdy as you are open to civil and posible criminal charges if the man you took down would sue or even swear out assualt charges. In some jurisdictions its worse then others. but nice job, sounds like you used a resonable amount of force. but if you had got the wrong man or he just claimed you did more then nessesary the lawyer fees could get really expensive.  something to remember.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jul 10, 2007)

"Oops!  Watch your step sir."


----------



## Zero (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks Chinto for the heads up but by day I make a crust as a commercial lawyer, with many colleagues being criminal lawyers so am relatively well versed in excessive force application thresholds in my jurisdiction.

This was also the very reason I left without making a statement etc once the security guards had the guy.

On a pragmatic note and one that I guess members wil be split on (and in this specific case where I was only stopping a shoplifter and not reacting to a positive risk to myself I agree with your caution) but whereever and in whatever jurisidction I may be; if I were to be attacked or feel threatened I will always react with maximum force and withthe most brutal of intentions.  My philosophy is that I am far happier to second guess what the legal ramifications would be on smashing in some guys face/wind pipe in SD, rather than second guessing what the physical implications would be if my response was not adequate or gave the assailant(s) time to regroup or inflict serious injury.

I recall the look of horror and concern on my lecturer's face back in the day in my criminal law class when we were presented with the scenario of being attacked by a knife weilding assailant and what the levels of permissible SD reaction would be - I responded that (hypothetically of course) if the opportunity presented itself and if the situation required I would definitely use the knife itself if I obtained control and the attacker was still posing a serious threat. If someone comes at you with bad intentions then I think your response should be full of the same - bad intentions.

I would hope most of you are in agreement but hey it's a mixed bag full of all sorts out there (I just hope I'm not deemed as off the wall!!)!!


----------



## chinto (Jul 16, 2007)

Zero said:


> Thanks Chinto for the heads up but by day I make a crust as a commercial lawyer, with many colleagues being criminal lawyers so am relatively well versed in excessive force application thresholds in my jurisdiction.
> 
> This was also the very reason I left without making a statement etc once the security guards had the guy.
> 
> ...


 


yep, gota say that I agree with you there... if its an attack on you or threat of serious injury, go for broke. better the legal fees then funural costs to your loved ones. ( or perminent injury or even long hospital time.)


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Jul 17, 2007)

Zero said:


> ...if I were to be attacked or feel threatened I will always react with maximum force and withthe most brutal of intentions.  My philosophy is that I am far happier to second guess what the legal ramifications would be on smashing in some guys face/wind pipe in SD, rather than second guessing what the physical implications would be if my response was not adequate or gave the assailant(s) time to regroup or inflict serious injury.
> 
> I recall the look of horror and concern on my lecturer's face back in the day in my criminal law class when we were presented with the scenario of being attacked by a knife weilding assailant and what the levels of permissible SD reaction would be - I responded that (hypothetically of course) if the opportunity presented itself and if the situation required I would definitely use the knife itself if I obtained control and the attacker was still posing a serious threat. If someone comes at you with bad intentions then I think your response should be full of the same - bad intentions.
> 
> I would hope most of you are in agreement but hey it's a mixed bag full of all sorts out there (I just hope I'm not deemed as off the wall!!)!!



Definately with you on that one.


----------

